# suppressor on a 22LR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You guys ever shoot with a suppressor? A friend of mine has a home made one that is legal.
He spend a few bucks to get a stamp or something. Anyways it was fun. I was asking him 
about them and he said he would stop over when ever I wanted. So I got about 5 different
kinds of 22LR. I got some of the subsonic suppressor ammo some CCI quite and some assorted 
other stuff. The quiet ammo was a joke. It shoots like bb gun and it won't cycle.
The suppressor ammo was a joke also. It's a lot slower than the standard velocity and the 
noise level was the same. The standard 22LR is about 1070-1080 FPS so it is subsonic
and works just fine. But the big surprise was an off brand called Blei-Runokopf 1070 FPS 
It sounded like a bird chirping. When I fired the first round of this stuff we busted up laughing.
I thought it was a fluke but every round of this brand sounded that way. IT sounded like 
big bird sneezed.

He showed me on line where to order a kit to build one for about $100.- you just need to drill
some holes in the baffels But he got a serious look and said don't drill the holes until you get legal.
He said it cost about $200 bucks to get legal and if you don't and get caught it's a big time problem.

So if I have a good month selling crap on eBay and trading stuff I might look into it.
The high velocity stuff still makes a crack sound but still it was about 1/3 of the normal sound.
I was impressed how quiet the standard velocity was. 

The suppressor he had was for a 223/5.56 but he said the holes in the baffles were close
enough to work. next time he comes over were going to do the AR and see how that works out.

If you ever get the chance to try out a suppressor go for it. It's a blast 

Woa,, $32 for 5 boxes of 50 rounds each from outdoor limited on line -- Ouch 
Was wort it. In a post SHTF world it might be a quiet way to harvest dinner


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

I have seen a few of the homemade suppressors, they are pretty cool and a cheaper way to get into suppressors. I say cheaper because you still have to pay your tax stamp and buy the parts. Personally I think I'll just buy one. I've been looking at one designed for 22lr that is quick detach. 

Try putting a suppressor on a 22lr pistol. Standard velocity ammo is generally subsonic out of those short barrels. The round hitting the target is louder then the gun shooting.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

E.H. said:


> I have seen a few of the homemade suppressors, they are pretty cool and a cheaper way to get into suppressors. I say cheaper because you still have to pay your tax stamp and buy the parts. Personally I think I'll just buy one. I've been looking at one designed for 22lr that is quick detach.
> 
> Try putting a suppressor on a 22lr pistol. Standard velocity ammo is generally subsonic out of those short barrels. The round hitting the target is louder then the gun shooting.


 I did we used my Walther/colt 1911 22lr they come with a threaded barrel the adapter to 1/2 28 was $20
I already checked on a threaded barrel for my 1911 45 it's about $100 
And yes your right we also used my AR-22 and it was louder. Looked really cool thou 
Hughes Precision Walther Adapter 1 2 28 Fluted Thread Protector Barrel Part | eBay


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Shooting Gemtech "supressor" subsonic ammo this cycles 100% reliably with or with a can.
With a can, the only thing you hear is the bolt cycling.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

If you wanna spend some money you get get a 15-22 integrally suppressed... pretty sweet.
This sound of this one is pretty much the same as mine above.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

whoppo said:


> Shooting Gemtech "supressor" subsonic ammo this cycles 100% reliably with or with a can.
> With a can, the only thing you hear is the bolt cycling.


What's inside that suppressor? Cones or one piece?


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

E.H. said:


> I have seen a few of the homemade suppressors, they are pretty cool and a cheaper way to get into suppressors. I say cheaper because you still have to pay your tax stamp and buy the parts. Personally I think I'll just buy one. I've been looking at one designed for 22lr that is quick detach.
> 
> Try putting a suppressor on a 22lr pistol. Standard velocity ammo is generally subsonic out of those short barrels. The round hitting the target is louder then the gun shooting.


 Who makes one that is reasonable in price? Sig?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What is the process to get a suppressor? Is it hard to get approval and what is the time frame?


----------



## E.H. (Dec 21, 2014)

While it's true suppressors can get quite expensive the cost of a 22lr suppressor can be quite reasonable. For example at the time of this posting suppressor shop is selling the silencer co. Warlock II for $221. While this about twice the cost of building one of the homemade ones I would rather have a factory built warrantied suppressor. As for the process to get a suppressor, it's the same for any NFA item. Either create a trust or file as an individual. Applying via a trust circumvents the need of having your local chief LEO sign off which some people find to be a problem. Applying as an individual requires you to get said signature of your local LEO a along with your finger prints and I believe a passport photo. Either way you will need to fill out either a form 1 or form 4 depending on if you intend to buy a suppressor or build it. Send it in with your $200 fee and then wait. If you file with a trust you can file online which I believe is faster then through the mail. Once approved you can take possession of your new toy. This is simply basic run down of the steps required to apply for a NFA tax stamp. An entire thread could be written on the subject and still not cover everything. If this is something your interested Google is your friend. As for wait times last I heard it was under a month.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I wonder if a guy could make a buck by supplying a package with every thing needed to obtain
a suppressor. Every form and instructions on what to do with each one. 

Looks like it is harder to figure out how to do it than it is to do it. Maybe even a instructional
CD. You guys think that might work? Like $10 or $15 for everything? 

I don't mean to sound greedy but I live on a fixed income (retired) and any spending money I 
have for toys comes from trading or selling stuff. But I can't com plane I do OK.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

And if you gave the wrong instructions it might not be good. (Lawyers!?) Some states allow and some won't.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Local gun shop that sells suppressed 22's told me the wait was 12 to 18 months , that stopped me from buying.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> What is the process to get a suppressor? Is it hard to get approval and what is the time frame?


the easy and better way to get NFA weapons is to get a gun trust. it will cost you about $150 on line. once you have the trust, take it to your class 3 dealer, purchase the can and transfer it on your trust. this way you wont have to get finger printed and you wont have to get the chief law enforcement officer's signature in your jurisdiction. write a check for $200, send it to the ATF and wait for your stamp in about 6 to 7 mos.

or ... you can build your own can using form 1, transfer same to your trust, once you get the stamp you build your can. still have to pay $200. NFA is do-able, you just have to wait and pay for the bogus tax stamp.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> What's inside that suppressor? Cones or one piece?


Magic dust


----------

